# Radtreff Frankfurt



## black_storm (24. Februar 2011)

Radtreff Frankfurt: Wir sind aktive MTB, Rennrad und Radfahrer/Innen aus Frankfurt und Umgebung (Bad Vilbel, Bad Homburg, Wetterau, Taunus)
Wir freuen uns über neue aktive Mitglieder:

WKW: http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/iflgrx2q

News:
Zusammenlegung der Gruppe 'Triathlon Freunde Rhein main Neckar & Radtreff Frankfurt' in Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...238114583&ap=1 

Viele Grüße
Eure Radtreff Frankfurt Gruppe


----------



## black_storm (8. März 2011)

Ich habe noch 3 Rad-Trikots zu verkaufen:
- Firma: Dexter
- Kurzarm, 1/4tel Reißverschluss (Neupreis ca 46 Euro): Menge 2 Stück
- Langarm 1/1tel Reißverschluss (Neupreis ca 49 Euro): Menge 1 Stück
...- Größe: M (Deutsche Größe, also fällt aus wie M)
- Aufdruck: 'Rennrad FFM' (2010er Trikot)
- Hauptarbe: weiß mit blauem Balken
- Zustand: gebraucht, ca. 3 mal getragen
- Layout: siehe 2010er Trikot der Gruppe bei http://www.rennradffm.de/ 
Neupreis: Summe ca. 141 Euro
Preisvorstellung: 99 Euro für das Gesamtpaket
Kontakt über Facebook oder Wer Kennt Wen:
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/home.php?sk=group_185911238114583&ap=1

http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/iflgrx2q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

